# Reverse Karma



## Tick Dickler (Feb 3, 2014)

i got some time to kill so:

i decided to take a little hike today, maybe look at some knives, (which you apparently have to be 18 to buy). so i took the bus to the next city because i like the forrest there. before heading out i saw this guy spanging. i was just gonna ignore him but then i remembered that karma is a total fucking bitch so i bought him a hot spinach pie and something to drink. i gave it to him, and he didnt even fucking thank me. he just tossed it aside and didnt even look at me. what the fuck. i wanted to take it from him and throw it in the thrash. not that i need a thank you, but if someone gave me a hot pie and a drink i would be fucking grateful. but, i remembered that karma is a total bitch, and tried to explain to him that he would be better off just shoplifting, and gave him instructions on where the cameras were and shit. he didnt even care and just kept asking people for money. this fucking country has so much money that even the hobos are spoiled little brats. most of them act like everyone owns them money. no one owes you shit. and they fucking complain.
is this what "scum fucks" in america are like?

the average hobo here makes 350$ a day spanging. plus some of them get a weekly payment from the government. its such an insane amount of money. some people even spange and work together. 
but, i walked away continuing my day. 

but now it turns out that i dont have enough money for the bus home thanks to this ungrateful shit. so i have to walk all the way. halfway, i pull out my leatherman, and when the knife is halfway opened, it slips through my hand and fucking cuts up my entire hand. blood fucking everywhere. 

okay this cant get worse right. RIGHT? 

so wrap up my hand in a plastic bag and continue home trough the forrest.
and of course i manage to get lost. so now i have to walk through the forrest, hand all bloody, and cell phone dead. 
i finally manage to find a path and i follow it forever. turns out it lead nowhere and i have to walk back all the way. 
then i look down, and what do i fucking see? god damn bear tracks EVERYWHERE. they looked pretty fresh, so i took the leatherman, and tied it to the end of a stick. of course, cutting my self in the process. i dont know if it would have worked and im glad i didnt get to test it. 

now, soaking wet, cold, bloody, and with a fucking headache, i can finally get home.

so i have to walk up the highway. i made sure to stay on the other side of the fence the entire way. im finally at the top, when this guy comes speeding towards me out of nowhere. i quickly walk out of the way but he keeps steering towards me. im now standing in the ditch and stop completely to wait for him to pass. 
and then it happens. he does a quick turn, and im sure im gonna die. right when he hits me i close my eyes and hear a loud BANG. 
so im gonna try to explain: my guess is he was drunk or something. he couldnt keep control of the car, and he just missed me, knocking my drpepper out of my back pocket. one more inch and i would have died. i hope it broke his window or some shit. 

i just lay down in the snow and cant believe im alive. jesus fucking christ that was crazy. im starting to think that this just a bad dream. how can all this shit happen in a day?

so i had to walk through the forrest all the way home, in complete darkness and im freezing.

FUCK YOU KARMA FUCK YOUR SHIT IM DONE WITH YOU THIS IS THE LAST FUCKING TIME.

aaarrggggh... it felt good to get that out.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 3, 2014)

bummer. lots of bears there in Norway? where exactly, i would like to check it out on Google earth.


----------



## Tude (Feb 3, 2014)

Dam dood you had one hell of a bad day!


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 3, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> bummer. lots of bears there in Norway? where exactly, i would like to check it out on Google earth.


hmm... do i send you the coordinates? or is it possible to make a link?


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 3, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> bummer. lots of bears there in Norway? where exactly, i would like to check it out on Google earth.


60.215571,10.276441 - i dont know if these will work in earth, i pulled these of google maps. should be in that area.

there are some bears here. its extremely rare to see one though. theyre more afraid of you than you are of them. ive actually seen several bears. im just lucky i guess. but they will fucking rape your shit. you dont realize how big they are untill you actually see one.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 3, 2014)

sounds like quite the story of every day life my man. reminds me of adventures I had a lot spending my days exploring when I was in school instead of tv and inside like most. I still do little adventures, but honestly no a bear will not blatantly attack you, not never but probably not. Be loud and yell. I've had some hairy instances with them over the years when I used to hunt a couple miles back in some nice wilderness. Close calls but before it got worse I made myself loud. Like most animals and insects they want to be left alone


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well good luck & dont give up on karma. It sounds like you got a good education today & you only ventured to the next town. It only cost you a soda a sandwich & a bandaid. Next time you fly the sign, get a spinach pie kicked down to you & maybe a ride home.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 3, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> sounds like quite the story of every day life my man. reminds me of adventures I had a lot spending my days exploring when I was in school instead of tv and inside like most. I still do little adventures, but honestly no a bear will not blatantly attack you, not never but probably not. Be loud and yell. I've had some hairy instances with them over the years when I used to hunt a couple miles back in some nice wilderness. Close calls but before it got worse I made myself loud. Like most animals and insects they want to be left alone


yeah i know, but what was weird was all the tracks. it looked like it had been running back and forth and even i circles. you have no chance of escape when you have snow up your knees.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds shitty... glad you're okay though


----------



## drewski (Feb 3, 2014)

I know you had a shitty day, but it made for a good read! Hahaha. Sorry man, I had to say it. That's odd with the bum, though. I'm not sure how I would have reacted. I probably would have just taken it back and eaten it lol. It's also good to hear they have Dr. Pepper out there. The only soda that should have ever existed along with coke but with REAL sugar in a glass bottle


----------



## travelin (Feb 4, 2014)

you shove spinach at me I very well mighta shot a gun or two in your direction(hate spinach)

joke aside, you tried to do the right thing. no matter what happened, you tried.


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

here's the thing about karma: it's only a bitch if you're a bitch. i say that with love, hoping you'll catch on.

the way i see it, there is a reason you didn't have enough for bus fare. you were meant to learn something. you may have missed the lesson. catch the next one! or try to anyway, i know it's not easy, i know it's hard to see the reasoning behind shitty situations when you're right in the middle of them. try this: 

there are infinite sides to every story. the next time you give an ungrateful person anything, and they don't thank you, THANK THEM. tell them to have a wonderful day. walk away truly, truly hoping they do.
the next time you cut your hand, watch the blood pool out. be thankful that it does. be glad you are alive and mostly well enough that a little cut is the worst of it.
the next time you get lost, embrace it. remember where you were, remember the way back to where you were lost. go there again with a different state of mind. sit there in the woods and think about how fucking wonderful/awful/indescribable it is just to be alive.
the next time some drunk guy almost hits you with their car, hits a pole or something, run to see if he's okay. do you know what hoping he "broke a window or something" does? it pulls that exact same energy towards you. somewhere down the line, someone will hope YOU broke a window, or whatever is comparable given whatever situation. wouldn't you rather have someone running to see if you're okay?

the world fucking sucks. it's a big giant test. if you do good, think good, and feel good despite all the miserable bullshit going on around you, the universe favors you greatly.

"scum fucks" are the same everywhere, unfortunately. but who's to say that guy was a scum fuck? maybe he was just having a bad day, maybe his sister died last night and he'll be in a rotten mood for weeks. maybe he IS just a scum fuck, but WHO ARE YOU to judge him? some kid that can't appreciate the present moment, can't find the wonderment in madness, and writes about karma knowing nothing about it. that's who.

i hope that the next time you give, you give without letting this situation hold you back. i hope that karma didn't catch your attitude about it, and only saw that you tried to give. i hope that you are picking up what i'm putting down.

have a good day, dude <3


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 4, 2014)

drewski said:


> It's also good to hear they have Dr. Pepper out there. The only soda that should have ever existed along with coke but with REAL sugar in a glass bottle



this.
drpepper is a rare find here though.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 4, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> here's the thing about karma: it's only a bitch if you're a bitch. i say that with love, hoping you'll catch on.
> 
> the way i see it, there is a reason you didn't have enough for bus fare. you were meant to learn something. you may have missed the lesson. catch the next one! or try to anyway, i know it's not easy, i know it's hard to see the reasoning behind shitty situations when you're right in the middle of them. try this:
> 
> ...



im kinda asking what scumfucks are since the term doesnt exist here.

the way i see it, you dont have the right to expect a reward for doing something good, but you wont get punished for it either.

i guess i have to grow a little older before i can appreciate life that much.


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 4, 2014)

word. i'm only 21, not much older than you really. it won't be long, there's something weird that happens in the time between 18 and 21. i was either lucky or unfortunate enough to spend mine drifting around the continent homeless, so i got a pretty good dose of real life shoved down my throat from the get go.

the thing is, that no matter wHAT you do, good or bad, you will be either rewarded or punished. it may not be instant, in fact it is usually delayed.. there are strings connected to every breath we take, every action we make, every thought we think, but they are invisible. everything is connected, sometimes it takes years to find out what one thing is connected to, and even then you may never know that it was a result of so and so, you know what i don't think any of this is making sense anymore lol too much coffee not enough pot. i wrote a fair bit about this when i was younger, i might go try to sift through my blog and find it.

a scum fuck can be a lot of different things. to me, it's someone who takes life for granted, treats people poorly, expects results for no attempt, and has a shitty attitude. typically, these folks are alcoholics and junkies so caught up in their addictions that they can't see the light of day anymore, but every so often it's someone who's just either been dealt a shitty hand and didn't know how to play, or someone who fucked it all up being selfish and ignorant.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 4, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> it won't be long, there's something weird that happens in the time between 18 and 21.



i know this is true, its just so hard to grasp. it always feels like you wont change then a couple years later youre a different person.



johnnymarie said:


> a scum fuck can be a lot of different things. to me, it's someone who takes life for granted, treats people poorly, expects results for no attempt, and has a shitty attitude. typically, these folks are alcoholics and junkies so caught up in their addictions that they can't see the light of day anymore, but every so often it's someone who's just either been dealt a shitty hand and didn't know how to play, or someone who fucked it all up being selfish and ignorant.



thanks.


----------



## Rover (Jun 7, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> here's the thing about karma: it's only a bitch if you're a bitch...


That's a great quote, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Rover (Jun 7, 2014)

I agree whole heatedly with everything that Johnny said. PersonIy, have always thought of karma as a mindset, rather than an actual cause and effect based, omnipotent, mythological force that guides our lives. It sounds like the most important lesson that you should take away from that experience is how important it is to maintain a positive attitude.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 7, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> the average hobo here makes 350$ a day spanging.



If you teach me how to make $350 in a day without giving blowjobs or selling my ass I'll teach you everything I know about karma.


----------



## kif (Jun 7, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> look at some knives, (which you apparently have to be 18 to buy).
> 
> halfway, i pull out my leatherman, and when the knife is halfway opened, it slips through my hand and fucking cuts up my entire hand. blood fucking everywhere.
> 
> they looked pretty fresh, so i took the leatherman, and tied it to the end of a stick. of course, cutting my self in the process.



When you handle something with a blade you should respect that if you fuck up you can bleed out in a forest and die.

It takes a few extra seconds to be careful and deliberate using a knife and take your chances of injury down massively.

I saw a kid whittling a stick every strike the blade going in towards his leg and femoral artery. Shit makes me shudder.

Stop and think before you cut something.


----------

